

Ask HN: I Have 5 minutes to ask questions to a professor - cup

In short, Tomorrow Ive been giving the opportunity to spend 5m alone with a very prominent researcher from Australia to ask him anything and everything.<p>I want to ask him very basic questions to try to see how he thinks but if hit a wall. What questions would you ask? So far I&#x27;ve come up with the following:<p>According to you...<p>What is science:
What has been the biggest failure during your scientific career:
Where will the next paradigm shift be:
How could science be improved:
Is sciene worth pursuing as a career:<p>Any help would be appreciated.
======
throwaway420
Knowing what kind of scientist this guy is would help.

~~~
cup
Molecular Chemistry. Im trying to keep the questions more general though and
more open. More about sciencec in particular and less about niche fields.

